# Welches Genre wird 2006 dominieren?



## Administrator (28. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (28. Dezember 2005)

Für mich eindeutig die Rollenspiele. Ich denke da an TES:4 oder Gothic 3


----------



## King-of-Pain (28. Dezember 2005)

El-Chupakneebray am 28.12.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich eindeutig die Rollenspiele. Ich denke da an TES:4 oder Gothic 3



denke ich auch 
aber es könnten mal wieder Point & Click Adventures kommen   

aber die vergangenheit hatt gezeigt das totgesagte Genres immer wieder kommen


----------



## doceddy (28. Dezember 2005)

rollenspiele, da es so viele kommen zb: gothic, dark messiah, two worlds und dieser nachfolger von morrowind ( hab vergessen wie es heißt ). wird n tolles jahr !


----------



## HanFred (28. Dezember 2005)

King-of-Pain am 28.12.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> aber es könnten mal wieder Point & Click Adventures kommen


du bist so gemein, das wollte ich auch schreiben!


----------



## King-of-Pain (28. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 28.12.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 28.12.2005 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nutze die macht junger padawan



Spoiler



ach mist dafür müstest du ja nen eintrag von mir löschen  



ich muss mir mal nen alten pc zusammenstellen und ein paar alte spiele besorgen


----------



## Klon1234 (28. Dezember 2005)

HanFred am 28.12.2005 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 28.12.2005 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was habt ihr denn? Im Mai kommt doch Runaway 2   

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Januar 2006)

Ist die Frage, was man als dominieren ansieht. Wenn mit "Online-Rollenspiele - immer noch" der Hype um WoW gemeint ist, dann wird sich das sicherlich auch 2006 fortsetzen. Gibt ja in naher Zukunft ein AddOn und bis dahin lassen sich sicherlich noch etliche Sonderhefte, Special rausbringen, so daß es danach mit "voller Produktion" weitergehen kann.
Es gab noch andere MMORPGs? Hm, aber nicht wirklich als Thema im Heft oder der Seite.


----------



## fabo-erc (5. Januar 2006)

moin

ich hab irgendwie das hier vermisst!   !

das is der renner in dem jahr   

-fabo


----------



## lucdec (8. Januar 2006)

fabo-erc am 05.01.2006 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> ich hab irgendwie das hier vermisst!   !
> 
> ...





Explodierende Köpfe sind okay, aber zwei kuschelnde Avatare können schon reichen, um einem Spiel in den USA eine Einordnung "Nur für Erwachsene" einzubringen.----------LOL    (ja hast recht)


----------



## MICHI123 (8. Januar 2006)

das werden so wie so wieder die rollenspiele sein. Wobei mich das langsam nervt. ich will wieder nen ordentlichen guten ego-shooter haben!


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. Januar 2006)

MICHI123 am 08.01.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> das werden so wie so wieder die rollenspiele sein. Wobei mich das langsam nervt. ich will wieder nen ordentlichen guten ego-shooter haben!



Genau so seh ich das auch, Rollenspiele sind   

Wenigstens gibts ja noch UT2k7! *Freu*


----------



## Batman1 (23. Januar 2006)

slayerdaniel am 23.01.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 08.01.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Rollenspiele gabs letztes Jahr doch weniger als Shooter. Ich für meinen Teil kann beiden Genres was abgewinnen... Aber ich finde, es wird mal wieder Zeit für nen richtig gutes Rollenspiel... An Shootern hab ich zwar auch meinen Spass, die Spielzeit ist jedoch oft viel zu kurz (siehe Quake4; FEAR etc.) Für zwischendurch find ich Shooter super, aber eigentlich steh ich mehr auf Langzeitmotivation... Dehalb find ichs super, dass da nen paar  Rollenspielkracher rauskommen, an denen man mal länger als 8 - 12 Stunden sitzen kann. Wenn ich schon 50 Euro für nen Spiel ausgebe, find ichs schade, wenn es so kurz ist. Bei UT 2007 sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Ich denke, da ist langer Spielspass garantiert...
Is aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung...

@Topic: Es gab selten so viele angekündigte, hochkarätige Rollenspiele...
Von daher denke ich auch, dass 2006 das Jahr der Rollenspiele wird


----------

